# Lost oar/blade



## whip (Oct 23, 2003)

Lost blue Carlyle between Two Rivers and Westbank Glenwood
Wiepking
970-274-2289


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

OK, Whip - now you gotta tell how you lost it there...


----------



## whip (Oct 23, 2003)

pretty directly related to lettin a chica drive while I drank


----------

